# Reed City, MI BLACKJACK 7yrs n/m obedient



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

*Breed: GERMAN SHEPHERD*

*M/F:* NEUTERED MALE
*Age:* 7 YRS OLD
Description: "BLACKJACK" VERY WELL MANNERED DOG, WALKS WELL ON LEASH AND IS VERY WELL BEHAVED - A BIG BABY! AND VERY HOUSETRAINED TOO - WON'T EVEN GO IN HIS RUN! TOES HAVE TO TOUCH THE GRASS! NO CATS! BUT A VERY SPECIAL DOG! - GOOD LOOKING


Osceola County Animal Control
502 N. Savidge St.
Reed City, MI 49677
(231) 832-5790​
Dogs


----------



## Mason05 (Jun 22, 2010)

Says adopted on their website. Yeah!


----------

